# VBoxClient for window manager!



## enow (Jul 27, 2019)

Greetings community!



 How to load VBoxClient in ~/.xinitrc  for window manager?  The window manager like Fvwm or others like Fluxbox does not detect guest addition libraries, FreeBSD as guest in virtualbox, Xorg is configured by default and the guest edition port is installed.


----------



## forquare (Jul 27, 2019)

I have the following in my ~/.xsession:


```
if [ -f /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient ]; then
    /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient --clipboard &
    /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient --display &
    /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient --seamless &
    /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient --draganddrop &
    start_sleep=2
fi
```

The `start_sleep=2` bit is a delay to start sysutils/conky.  Without this delay conyy windows start in the wrong place for me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

Can be a bit simpler:

```
[ -x /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient-all ] && /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient-all
```
No need to explicitly background it (`&`), they're all started in the background.


----------



## enow (Aug 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Can be a bit simpler:
> 
> ```
> [ -x /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient-all ] && /usr/local/bin/VBoxClient-all
> ...


Is this added to the ~/.xinitrc file?


----------



## badbrain (Aug 6, 2019)

enow said:


> Is this added to the ~/.xinitrc file?


Try it yourself


----------

